# NREMT Question about a Question lol



## kevinjgray88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok the question has to do with you see someone choking then they go unresponsive. only remember open airway and begin cpr as choices. i know when someone goes unresponsive from choking you start cpr, but shouldnt you open/check the airway even if you know it is blocked because you just saw them choking? well I picked open airway. what do you think


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 23, 2011)

DO NOT post direct NREMT questions on this website.  OR ANY website.  Do you remember the agreement that you signed at Pearson Vue?  



Really doesn't bother me but those are the rules  Sorry bud


----------



## kevinjgray88 (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry i was trying to take it out of context as best i could. i tried to edit it but the time limit is was up before i could. so if any admin could edit it out for me thanks. what is your opinion on the question tho. if you can put in your info, if you cant because it is a "stolen" question then thats ok


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know what the new right answer is technically because the AHA guidelines have changed recently from ABC to CAB.


Common sense tells me to relieve the airway obstruction and see if you get ROSB.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Jan 23, 2011)

You begin CPR immediately. Once the 30 compressions are completed THEN you open airway and look for obstruction. If you cannot see it, attempt to give a breathe and then a second. The hope is that the compressions may help to dislodge the obstruction.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2011)

kevinjgray88 said:


> sorry i was trying to take it out of context as best i could. i tried to edit it but the time limit is was up before i could. so if any admin could edit it out for me thanks. what is your opinion on the question tho. if you can put in your info, if you cant because it is a "stolen" question then thats ok


The question is modified enough that I don't see a problem with it.


----------

